# Big Bad Bob



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Trying to post a pic of the biggest rhom in the United States. Hopfully this wurkz.
His name is Big Bad Bob.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice rhom


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

beautiful fish

Please post more pics


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

how big do u have to be to be the biggest?


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

nice rhom how big is it.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

How many inches?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't usually like ths shape of rhoms (the whole higback look isn't my thing) but that fish is beatiful.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

That rhom is huge!!! whose rhom is that?


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

i want that guy. He is pretty massive. As everyone said HOW BIG??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet ass rhom


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

ya, thats the nices looking rhom i seen so far, how much????? how biggg? in inchs?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

that this is so big


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

wo...what a tank lol


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice Rhom dude! How big is he?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, he's sweet!


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

here's another pic


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

How big is he ?


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

how big is he? Let's just say monsterous. Here is a pic of him from the side.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Well I dont know if he is the biggest , but he is big ........

My friend (Prdemon) has a 16inch plus Black rhom , and he looks bigger than yours


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's my old smaller one we call Grim.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> Here's my old smaller one we call Grim.


 Grim is sweet


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Damn! he's huge


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

If he got that fish from ash you can't measure worth shibby.
If he got that from ash I saw it. 13" MAYBE...


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry, but Grim is no comparison.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> If he got that fish from ash you can't measure worth shibby.
> If he got that from ash I saw it. 13" MAYBE...


 Not that one Bro, Get your facts straight .the one he has right now is only 13 to 14 inches .......

He got it over a year ago , before your time







(Dont hate bro cuz his is bigger)


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's Grim again.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> Sorry, but Grim is no comparison.


Grim is more Flawless........than the biggen


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm a hater hater. I showed my monster. So show me yours. Or I mean your friends 16 incher. Notice how much smaller Grim is? Have you seen Grim over Ashes house Harley? How big do you think he is? Everyone said how Grim is the largest and nobody disagreed. Well now I do. Come on prdonmon show me a bigger one please.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> I'm a hater hater. I showed my monster. So show me yours. Or I mean your friends 16 incher. Notice how much smaller Grim is? Have you seen Grim over Ashes house Harley? How big do you think he is? Everyone said how Grim is the largest and nobody disagreed. Well now I do. Come on prdonmon show me a bigger one please.


well Don H is 16

and GG has a 16 at ash's

plus Im all the way on the other side of the nation from ASH ..

dON h'S 16


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Grim has a busted jaw, he's skinny, and has a hump on his back. Not to mention his zebra stripe on the side of the body that never seems to get a picture taken from.
Mine is flawless. period


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes He is and I love your rhoms , They are beautiful







, But I wouldnt say they are the biggest in the U.S.:rasp:

Grosse Gurke's Rhom


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ironjaws said:
 

> I'm a hater hater. I showed my monster. So show me yours. Or I mean your friends 16 incher. Notice how much smaller Grim is? Have you seen Grim over Ashes house Harley? How big do you think he is? Everyone said how Grim is the largest and nobody disagreed. Well now I do. Come on prdonmon show me a bigger one please.


 the biggest it I have is only 13inch plus piraya


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

I owned Grim , and sold him to GG. That photo shot of grim yawning is the best pic of him. I took Grim out of the tank and measured him. He was exactly 15 inches. Exactly 15 inches. My hand held him down and their was fish all the way around my hand. It was insane. I will try to get a frontal pic tonite of Bob. He is also very thick. Maybe twice that of Grim.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

BOLLOX

JK FAT FISH BUT MAYBE TO BIG FOR HOME TANK


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> I owned Grim , and sold him to GG. That photo shot of grim yawning is the best pic of him. I took Grim out of the tank and measured him. He was exactly 15 inches. Exactly 15 inches. My hand held him down and their was fish all the way around my hand. It was insane. I will try to get a frontal pic tonite of Bob. He is also very thick. Maybe twice that of Grim.


 Dam , How do did you measure such a beast ?







, Did he shake around all crazy







, That would scare the sh*t out of me







, Im dreading the Day in December I have to move my Biggens, Or little ones to you









Great Rhoms


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah Harley, they try to break free, and they make a loud grunting sound while they are snapping. I think the grunt is the oomph they put into their jaws to bite as hard as they can. No doubt they could bite a finger off clean. And no doubt they bite MUCH harder out of the water than in. It's like messin with a mad living butcher knife.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> Yeah Harley, they try to break free, and they make a loud grunting sound while they are snapping. I think the grunt is the oomph they put into their jaws to bite as hard as they can. No doubt they could bite a finger off clean. And no doubt they bite MUCH harder out of the water than in. It's like messin with a mad living butcher knife.


 Are you grabbing him with a towel or a net ? or did you coax him into a bucket ? to get him out , ......thats crazy ......


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ironjaws said:


> Here's my old smaller one we call Grim.


 grim is baddass!


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

You Should have bought grim. I practically gave him away. Nobody wants these piranha while they are for sale. Everyone only wants what they can't have.

Yes, I caught Grim with a large net. I had a clean towel on the ground. With one clean leather glove I pinned him down gently, and waited a few seconds for him to calm down. I then measured him. But the main reason I took him out was to do surgury to him. Like I said, Grim is a pretty jacked up fish, especially when I first bought him. He had a huge bump growing off his chin, and a huge growth on his back (probably from rubbing a filter strainer over and over and over again. I used a dremel and grinded everything smooth. Let me tell you. He loved that! NOT! But after I did some Dr.ing up he looked he looked much better. i went and visited him and Ash a few days ago though, and he seemed to get a little back on his back and chin, still better than before I had him though. It looked like he had 2 jaws before I did the surgury.

If anyone needs surgury done to their piranha I do lip reductions, teeth augmentations, etc.. Free consultations.

peace.
2/foot/rhom


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> You Should have bought grim. I practically gave him away. Nobody wants these piranha while they are for sale. Everyone only wants what they can't have.
> 
> Yes, I caught Grim with a large net. I had a clean towel on the ground. With one clean leather glove I pinned him down gently, and waited a few seconds for him to calm down. I then measured him. But the main reason I took him out was to do surgury to him. Like I said, Grim is a pretty jacked up fish, especially when I first bought him. He had a huge bump growing off his chin, and a huge growth on his back (probably from rubbing a filter strainer over and over and over again. I used a dremel and grinded everything smooth. Let me tell you. He loved that! NOT! But after I did some Dr.ing up he looked he looked much better. i went and visited him and Ash a few days ago though, and he seemed to get a little back on his back and chin, still better than before I had him though. It looked like he had 2 jaws before I did the surgury.
> 
> ...


Very Ballzee


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> I used a dremel and grinded everything smooth


Whats a dremel and are you saying you filed down a bump or something? That seems very cruel, and you will certainly get flamed for saying you cut off p's lips that subject keeps coming up. What are teeth augmentations?


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Hell im a Rhom lover,I'll take any of them!!!They are all nice!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

YEAH.....Gills of steel is back...or Ironjaws...or whatever. Why do you need to bring me or my fish into this? But since you did, when I picked up grim he looked horrible. You fucked up his back and it has bubbles of puss sticking out of the oozing red wound you created. You act like you did something special but he was skinny, totally fucked up, and jammed in a 75 gallon tank. I was amazed at how poor a condition he was in....and I was not the only one. I just hope you dont do the same to this fish but as long as you have the biggest fish I dont think you care.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> uYou Should have bought grim. I practically gave him away. Nobody wants these piranha while they are for sale. Everyone only wants what they can't have.
> 
> Yes, I caught Grim with a large net. I had a clean towel on the ground. With one clean leather glove I pinned him down gently, and waited a few seconds for him to calm down. I then measured him. But the main reason I took him out was to do surgury to him. Like I said, Grim is a pretty jacked up fish, especially when I first bought him. He had a huge bump growing off his chin, and a huge growth on his back (probably from rubbing a filter strainer over and over and over again. I used a dremel and grinded everything smooth. Let me tell you. He loved that! NOT! But after I did some Dr.ing up he looked he looked much better. i went and visited him and Ash a few days ago though, and he seemed to get a little back on his back and chin, still better than before I had him though. It looked like he had 2 jaws before I did the surgury.
> 
> ...


 Dood, you're nuts! I wouldn't even let you touch a picture of my piranha. Don't encourage lip reductions or teeth augmentations on this site.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

ironjaws said:


> Come on show me a bigger one please.












There you go... THIS is the biggest black in the US according to George Fear. Heres a pic of me standing near him at georges place in NJ.

Bob still a pretty damn nice fish!!


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

@ Fishpost.com 
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> YEAH.....Gills of steel is back...or Ironjaws...or whatever. Why do you need to bring me or my fish into this? But since you did, when I picked up grim he looked horrible. You fucked up his back and it has bubbles of puss sticking out of the oozing red wound you created. You act like you did something special but he was skinny, totally fucked up, and jammed in a 75 gallon tank. I was amazed at how poor a condition he was in....and I was not the only one. I just hope you dont do the same to this fish but as long as you have the biggest fish I dont think you care.


Your gills Of Steel







, I knew there was something fishy about you .:laugh:

Leo , I rotated you rpic


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Yup....I think George Fear aka SharkAquarium has the largest ones in the US, or atleast he brought them into the country









Your RHoms are nice, but sorry not the biggest


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

george has a bigass rhom at his place..


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I got my rhom from George also. Mine actually looks larger than the one redbellyjx posted. At the time, it was the largest one in his possession (over a year ago). That one looks like it's about 14" to me(rough guestimation).

The ones that Ron (fishpost) tried to bring in were HUGE (I think 18"+ if I remember correctly)!!! Unfortunately, none of them made it alive.









BTW, how can you tell the size of a fish in a picture without a size reference?

Here's a pic that George took of mine before he sent it to me. Any doubts?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow Don,never knew you had that big guy

I saw the whole tank shot in your gallery


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Don H is the Man









Bitchin Rhom


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

that is a big fish


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

damn my reds are wimpy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

don's rhom is def a killer


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmmm... I swear that Grim looks like one of the huge Rhom Ash sold a yr ago. And if I remember, its only in the 13-14 range. But its still an awesome fish.

DonH and GG's are both impressive, but wait till you guys see mine in the future..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hmmm... I swear that Grim looks like one of the huge Rhom Ash sold a yr ago. And if I remember, its only in the 13-14 range. But its still an awesome fish.
> 
> DonH and GG's are both impressive, but wait till you guys see mine in the future..


 Nope rhom, I got grim from gillsofsteel. How big he is, I dont know. I do think he has the biggest head of any rhom i have seen. Also, to set the record straight, I have never claimed he was the biggest rhom around...that is all hype that I dont get involved in. I am happy with the way he healed from his nightmare and he turned out to be an amazing fish.


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry to bust your bubble gg but your rhom looks the same now as when I sold it to you. DonH you got me by an inch. There is no way mine is a solid 16. You probably do have the biggest right now. Mine is a solid 15. So is gg's. But gg's only weighs about 2 pounds and mine weighs about 5. Dude, I had a 12 incher with a bigger head than Grim. Grim does have the biggest zebra stripe though. He has a pretty big adipose fin too. That rhom at Georges shop looks 14 inches. George always claims that whatever rhom he has is the biggest. It's a good sales gimick. My buddy has a black from Ron that died during the power outage last year that is solid 17. But theres a few fish that size in freezers. Can I swear on this forum like Gross Jerk does?







Don't try to tell me how bad he looked when you got him dick. I only had him for 2 months, and he was still recovering from how bad he was before I got him. When I bought him for 1500.00 he looked iffy on if he was going to live. But at the time he was the largest piranha I had ever seen so I had to have him. I sold him to Gross for about 500.00. As far as I am concerned GG I saved you 1000.00.


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

badass rhoms guys! fishpost RON still has the 16+ marble rhom







i've seen it in person


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

P.S. I don't cut piranha lips off. It was a joke. Although I really don't think it is cruel, I still don't do it. The surgury was a must. I have heard of many people doing this to their fish. I like my piranha to have only one jaw. Get it? Another joke.

Sincerely,
Animal lover/ aka 2/foot/rhom


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

what DID you do to the rhom?


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Looks like a huge pacu. Not my kind of fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble gg but your rhom looks the same now as when I sold it to you. DonH you got me by an inch. There is no way mine is a solid 16. You probably do have the biggest right now. Mine is a solid 15. So is gg's. But gg's only weighs about 2 pounds and mine weighs about 5. Dude, I had a 12 incher with a bigger head than Grim. Grim does have the biggest zebra stripe though. He has a pretty big adipose fin too. That rhom at Georges shop looks 14 inches. George always claims that whatever rhom he has is the biggest. It's a good sales gimick. My buddy has a black from Ron that died during the power outage last year that is solid 17. But theres a few fish that size in freezers. Can I swear on this forum like Gross Jerk does?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I will let you live in your little word, thinking whatever you want. I know what he looked like when I got him and I know what he looks like now. Not even a comparison and there are many who know what im talking about, they saw him when i got him and can see him now. You also told me he would only eat live which is probably why he was so skinny when i got him...he is much thicker now since his diet has improved to catfish filets and smelt. I know I got a deal on him but you didnt need to sell him, that was your choice. I made an offer and you accepted so what are you bitching about?

So much for your "biggest rhom in the US" rant. Turns out to be much like everything you post......









BYW, it is a sweetass rhom.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... I swear that Grim looks like one of the huge Rhom Ash sold a yr ago. And if I remember, its only in the 13-14 range. But its still an awesome fish.
> ...


 Sorry Jeff, I didnt mean Grim (thought that was IronJaws rhom's name). But yes yours is very impressive!!!!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> ironjaws said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to bust your bubble gg but your rhom looks the same now as when I sold it to you. DonH you got me by an inch. There is no way mine is a solid 16. You probably do have the biggest right now. Mine is a solid 15. So is gg's. But gg's only weighs about 2 pounds and mine weighs about 5. Dude, I had a 12 incher with a bigger head than Grim. Grim does have the biggest zebra stripe though. He has a pretty big adipose fin too. That rhom at Georges shop looks 14 inches. George always claims that whatever rhom he has is the biggest. It's a good sales gimick. My buddy has a black from Ron that died during the power outage last year that is solid 17. But theres a few fish that size in freezers. Can I swear on this forum like Gross Jerk does?
> ...


 I was one of the ones that saw Grim the day GG brought him home and I just saw Grim recently. I must say that Grim looks a lot better than when I first saw him. Either way owning a Rhom like that should be considered a privledge. There are lot of memebers on this very board that would love to have a Rhom like that. I personally don't care if I have the biggest, baddest, rhom or whatever, but just to know that you own a fish like that should be enough.









Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> ironjaws said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to bust your bubble gg but your rhom looks the same now as when I sold it to you. DonH you got me by an inch. There is no way mine is a solid 16. You probably do have the biggest right now. Mine is a solid 15. So is gg's. But gg's only weighs about 2 pounds and mine weighs about 5. Dude, I had a 12 incher with a bigger head than Grim. Grim does have the biggest zebra stripe though. He has a pretty big adipose fin too. That rhom at Georges shop looks 14 inches. George always claims that whatever rhom he has is the biggest. It's a good sales gimick. My buddy has a black from Ron that died during the power outage last year that is solid 17. But theres a few fish that size in freezers. Can I swear on this forum like Gross Jerk does?
> ...












thats what a child get when he plays with the big boys

and doesent gg have him with other fish in the tank








so if u said he only eats live fish why isent he eating them living with him

and i must say gg rhom is amazing now
and thank god it went to the right person


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> If he got that fish from ash you can't measure worth shibby.
> If he got that from ash I saw it. 13" MAYBE...


 Nope thats not the One








he bought his awhile back.
Shark aquarium has a Big one over 16 plus..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I saw that fish to. It was butchered! I was impressed by GG's willingness to actually invest in that fish and nurse it back to health. Now it looks excellent.



> Sorry to bust your bubble gg but your rhom looks the same now as when I sold it to you.


Not by a loooong shot!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, I got the largest peni..... ummm...... rhom of you all...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Well, I got the largest peni..... ummm...... rhom of you all...










...and the earth is 'flat' and the donkeys can fly and..........

...but for sure i have the bigest neon tetra in the world!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Well, I got the largest peni..... ummm...... rhom of you all...


 You don't even have a rhom Jonas, you light weight!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i saw georges rhomb in person it looked like it was about 18 inches lol im not joking. that thing needs a bigger tank though he needs some room someone buy him i think he is 1,000$ i may get him i donno i just feel sorry he is so big in that lil tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got the largest peni..... ummm...... rhom of you all...
> ...


 Oh ya, right...









In that case it must be my penis that is the largest


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 hahaha


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 That depends on how you're measuring it. From the tip of the....to the...uuuum...nevermind.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

someone got owned in this thread


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Thats a huge fish but im not sure its the BIGGEST


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

oo and i love the pic with the small lil goldfish in the backfground juss show how massive these fish are


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


 LOLOL









I think I used SL (think of the meaning yourself, pervert







)


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea i saw george's rhom also at SA. huuuuuge. he still got it? haven't been there in a minute


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lasttime iw as there he had it


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

IMO i like grimm


----------

